# What Bit??



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

My gelding has always been ridden in a tomb thumb, well recently he decided he doesn't like that bit anymore he's not performing like he used to doesn't turn stop, back, nothing I get no response with this bit, my trainer told me I should probably try switching his bit, she recommended a bit with a small port and jointed shank do you guys have any suggestions?? im not looking to spend a lot unless the bit is worth it, me and my horse do mostly western pleasure any help appreciated.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look for a Jr Cow Horse bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

If you show western pleasure, you cannot show in a Jr. Cowhorse. I know you weren't wanting to spend a lot of money, but literally EVERY horse I've ever used this Myler on has liked it. Toklat - Horse Tack - Saddle Pads - Horse Riding Apparel - Myler Bits - Bits - Short Shank

We have switched several kids from a Tom Thumb/Argentine snaffle bit to this one because they were not responding well to the T.T. They have so many options with shank length and mouth piece with Mylers that you're pretty likely to find one that your horse really likes. And if you buy one that your horse doesn't like, they're pretty easy to resell.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

DocIsMyPony said:


> My gelding has always been ridden in a tomb thumb, well recently he decided he doesn't like that bit anymore he's not performing like he used to doesn't turn stop, back, nothing I get no response with this bit, my trainer told me I should probably try switching his bit, she recommended a bit with a small port and jointed shank do you guys have any suggestions?? im not looking to spend a lot unless the bit is worth it, me and my horse do mostly western pleasure any help appreciated.


 
Ugh...and smart horse! Tom Thumbs belong in the trash, so throw that bit away. They are THE MOST POORLY designed bit ever made. *Skip the jointed mouth altogether.....shanks and joints don't go together, no matter what people say. *If you are doing WP....start with a bit like this:



It gives tongue release, each side of the bit can be used independently, and is a much kinder bit than angle jointed mouth, shanked bit with a curb chain. Ive been showing WP for over 30 years and I have NO jointed mouth shanked bits in my arsenal.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> Ugh...and smart horse! Tom Thumbs belong in the trash, so throw that bit away. They are THE MOST POORLY designed bit ever made. *Skip the jointed mouth altogether.....shanks and joints don't go together, no matter what people say. *If you are doing WP....start with a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> It gives tongue release, each side of the bit can be used independently, and is a much kinder bit than angle jointed mouth, shanked bit with a curb chain. Ive been showing WP for over 30 years and I have NO jointed mouth shanked bits in my arsenal.



Thank you for your reply I was actually looking at a bit quite similar to the one you posted, and I have the same opinion on tomb thumbs but that's what the previous owners used on him so I kept it......I was looking into this bit what do you think?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ yep, I like that bit too.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> ^ yep, I like that bit too.


 This is totally off topic but since you have shown western pleasure, I just want to know your opinion on my horses conformation??


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

@Docismypony You will have better luck posting your own thread in Western Pleasure or in the conformation critique sections


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

GotaDunQH said:


> ...*Skip the jointed mouth altogether.....shanks and joints don't go together, no matter what people say...*


Don't tell my horses. What they do not know doesn't seem to hurt them. I have a bit like you showed, and they do fine in it. They also do fine in a Jr Cow Horse, and Mia is currently doing fine in this:










I don't do western pleasure, so I cannot speak to that. But for GP western riding...shanks and joints can go together just fine.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

DocIsMyPony said:


> This is totally off topic but since you have shown western pleasure, I just want to know your opinion on my horses conformation??
> View attachment 373001
> 
> View attachment 373009
> ...


If you could get a side shot....that would be awesome!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

bsms said:


> Don't tell my horses. What they do not know doesn't seem to hurt them. I have a bit like you showed, and they do fine in it. They also do fine in a Jr Cow Horse, and Mia is currently doing fine in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great she works well with it! I just don't like the mechanics of a single jointed bit, shanks and a curb strap.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> If you could get a side shot....that would be awesome!

























Do any of these work?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice horse!


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

dazednconfused said:


> Nice horse!


 y thank you . this is old were actually starting intro level dressage now  I have a forum started on here about it with pics lol


----------

